# Le Cruset: nonstick without teflon?



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

I got some gift certificates to a Le Cruset store for the holidays and went to the store today. I am slowly replacing all of my aluminum/teflon pans with cast iron. I need a small omlette pan, but all of the ones at Le Cruset are nonstick. But they don't use teflon in any of their stuff. The saleswoman said it was some other kind of coating but didn't say what.

So does anyone know what this coating is and if it's safe to use? They don't use it on all of their stuff, but they use it on their omlette pans--I'm so annoyed!

TIA! Tiffany


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

I don't know about their nonstick, but their regular enameled cast iron is so great! I'm using a small regular well-seasoned cast iron skillet for an omlette pan. I've got a Le Creuset dutch oven that I love, and I'd love to have a saucepan. <drool> I wish someone would give me a gift certificate for LC!


----------



## Severine (Nov 5, 2005)

Is it the enamel like on their other pots? I have a cast iron skillet like theirs that is enameled on the inside just like the outside. This is safe.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

It's fine. It's not chemical. It's the same enamel that's on the rest of the pan, just in black. From the website:

"The inner cooking surface is satin black enamel which seals in juices creating a succulent and tender meal. The uniform heating of cast iron ensures completely even cooking across the pan surface."

The only pans they make are the cast iron enameled ones. They're Teflon-free.


----------



## saratc (May 13, 2006)

The Le Creuset nonstick stuff is not any better than Teflon. The coating is called Silverstone, and like Teflon, it is trademarked by Dupont. Both Teflon and Silverstone are fluoropolymer materials. Silverstone is a three-coat fluoropolymer that's supposedly more durable than Teflon, but the studies done on birds and stuff I believe include all fluoropolymers.

Most of the Le Creuset stuff is enamel, which is safe, but the omelet pans and the stuff explicitly marked nonstick are not.


----------



## Severine (Nov 5, 2005)

Aha! I wasn't aware that they made anything other than enamled cast iron, so you learn something new every day.

We do make eggs in our enameled cast iron skillet, so that's something to consider that's a safer alternative.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saratc* 
The Le Creuset nonstick stuff is not any better than Teflon. The coating is called Silverstone, and like Teflon, it is trademarked by Dupont. Both Teflon and Silverstone are fluoropolymer materials. Silverstone is a three-coat fluoropolymer that's supposedly more durable than Teflon, but the studies done on birds and stuff I believe include all fluoropolymers.

Most of the Le Creuset stuff is enamel, which is safe, but the omelet pans and the stuff explicitly marked nonstick are not.

This is exactly what I was thinking. The snotty saleswoman was so offended when I told dh that I did not want ANY nonstick coating on my frypans. I'm so glad I decided to go home and do some research before buying anything. THANK YOU!


----------



## zo's ma (Mar 4, 2003)

I threw my omelet pan out, the coating started to flake and peel. I have various peices of Le Creuset and what was in the omelet pan was definately not the same as my other pots, pans, skillet, or bakeware.


----------

